# Few more of my Critters



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry for the delay for those of you that have asked for new /updated pics Of a few more of my critters.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

nice man i just picked up a snake...


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Boa? Python? 
Got pics.... I still got pics to post of the other Tarantulas. I am also looking to purchase a Goliath bird eater if any has or knows where to get it at please p.m. me.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i will take a pic now.. just a snow corn never had a snake before so i got one .. give me two minites


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is some quick pics of my pythons..


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

here


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Small.....but pretty. Just kidding it is pretty. It eating live mice?


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

havnet fed him today , i am gonna try him out on some pinkys


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

waldron said:


> havnet fed him today , i am gonna try him out on some pinkys


Not pinkey's...grown Mice. It is plenty big enough to swallow one.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

kfreeman said:


> havnet fed him today , i am gonna try him out on some pinkys


Not pinkey's...grown Mice. It is plenty big enough to swallow one.
[/quote]

Are you kidding? His snake is no where near big enough to eat an adult mouse.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hey kfreeman are they all ball pythons..? what breed are they if not..?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

kfreeman said:


> havnet fed him today , i am gonna try him out on some pinkys


Not pinkey's...grown Mice. It is plenty big enough to swallow one.
[/quote]

Why not a full grown RAT????

Hey mate are those animals really yours? if yes...I am sure you are not the one who takes care of them!!

All the best


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Mettle said:


> havnet fed him today , i am gonna try him out on some pinkys


Not pinkey's...grown Mice. It is plenty big enough to swallow one.
[/quote]

Are you kidding? His snake is no where near big enough to eat an adult mouse.
[/quote]

Yeah after I went back and actually paid attention to how small it really is. It not gona eat anything bigger.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

JorgeRemigio said:


> havnet fed him today , i am gonna try him out on some pinkys


Not pinkey's...grown Mice. It is plenty big enough to swallow one.
[/quote]

Why not a full grown RAT????

Hey mate are those animals really yours? if yes...I am sure you are not the one who takes care of them!!

All the best
[/quote]
Not mine............. you are full of assumptions. After feeding mine rabbits(boas) and Rats(phythons) It is different to see a snake that just big enough to eat pinkys.

You just a comedian huh.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

cueball said:


> hey kfreeman are they all ball pythons..? what breed are they if not..?


The 5 together are all ball pythons. The 3 are redtail boas. The one is 80% het albino so I was told from breeder, She was bred two weeks ago and was the 8' one.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

kfreeman said:


> havnet fed him today , i am gonna try him out on some pinkys


Not pinkey's...grown Mice. It is plenty big enough to swallow one.
[/quote]

Why not a full grown RAT????

Hey mate are those animals really yours? if yes...I am sure you are not the one who takes care of them!!

All the best
[/quote]
Not mine............. you are full of assumptions. After feeding mine rabbits(boas) and Rats(phythons) It is different to see a snake that just big enough to eat pinkys.

You just a comedian huh.
[/quote]

I strongly advise that before you "help" somebody in a matter such as the one above... please read it carefully...as you should have done to my post!!!!! (That way you would have understand it!

I guess I may be a bit more than "just a comedian"... but I guess it is better to live things this way and finish the subject here and now...


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

nice pics everyone, that baby corn snake could only eat pinkies


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow u have amazing specimens freeman... mint condition


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Wald...how much you pay for the Corn? im going o be getting one soon


----------

